# Thanks to Kieth, Indaswamp, for his Remoulade recipe



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2022)

Kieth's recipe for Remoulade sauce, in his post about shrimp / lettuce wraps, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cajun-boiled-shrimp-remoulade-lettuce-wraps.315049/ really got my interest.  I'd never had Remoulade sauce, and shrimp aren't being caught right now, in coastal NC so I got some "Sea Leggs".

I imagine that my use of pasta will make any self respecting Cajun cringe but that's what I was craving and I just needed a base to try the remoulade sauce on.

I used Kieth's tip of making the sauce a day ahead, and the day old leftovers, of the pasta and Sea Leggs, were better also.

Saute'd some thinly sliced Garlic in smoked butter, added the "Sea Leggs", sprinkled with Tony Cachere's salt free, threw in the Linguini and mixed in the Remoulade sauce.

The sauce recipe made a good bit so I bought more Sea Leggs today.  Might try rice for a little bit of respectability this time.

Hope my "Old bachelor pad" isn't too offensive.  It does all I need it too but ain't much to look at.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 26, 2022)

Looks good to me. Dish me up a plate!


----------



## bauchjw (May 26, 2022)

Wow! Looks delicious! Sometimes the Cajun craving hits hard and that definitely would take care of it! Great work!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud. Here's the link.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bigfurmn said:


> Looks good to me. Dish me up a plate!





bauchjw said:


> Wow! Looks delicious! Sometimes the Cajun craving hits hard and that definitely would take care of it! Great work!



Thank's guys, for the likes and comments.

I really just wanted to shine a spotlight on Kieth's remoulade sauce recipe.

I just used the quickest, cheapest, easiest method I could think of to try the sauce recipe.

I recommend it.


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2022)

Thanks one eyed jack, but I don't lay claim to creating that sauce....it's been around bayou country for a long time before I arrived. But it is the one I love and grew up with.

Very interesting take on the presentation....never had it with pasta....now I'm curious.....


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2022)

Also-no shame with a bachelor pad...I have one myself. Simple living.....


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2022)

And FYI, 'River Road' in South Louisiana refers to the area north of New Orleans and south of Baton Rouge right next to the Mighty Mississippi river.....


----------



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks one eyed jack, but I don't lay claim to creating that sauce....it's been around bayou country for a long time before I arrived. But it is the one I love and grew up with.
> 
> Very interesting take on the presentation....never had it with pasta....now I'm curious.....


Hey Kieth,

I did understand that it wasn't your sauce recipe, but wanted to thank you for posting it.

I don't have any knowledge as to how the sauce is used in the area of it's origin, and that's why I mentioned trying it with rice.

I'd appreciate any insight into how it is normally used.  After trying it;  I can see it being right at home on everything from a sandwich to salad.

Thanks for the glimpse of your heritage and culture in the explanation of "RIVER road" also.  I've never had the pleasure of seeing Louisiana, much less New Orleans.  All I know of your area is from books and movies, (but such aged history and culture intrigues me).  

Wish I had time to experience it in person, but I am running out of time.


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2022)

The sauce traditionally is used on salads and as a dipping sauce for seafood... also on po-boys. But new age chefs have invented creative ways to use it in a lot of ways. I have even seen it in a puff pastry with boiled shrimp.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> And FYI, 'River Road' in South Louisiana refers to the area north of New Orleans and south of Baton Rouge right next to the Mighty Mississippi river.....


What an amazing river The "Mighty Mississippi" is.  Mom's last living sibling, Uncle Mark, used to work the barges up around St' Louis.  There's a lot of amazing history associated with that river.


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2022)

You'd be amazed how many people ride all the way down the Mississippi river in kayaks. Takes at least 2 months...I guess it's become a 'thing' to do nowadays. First ones I ran across pulled up to the launch and I started a conversation. When they told me they Kayaked all the way down the River; I said, "Boy I'll bet your butts are SORE!!!"LOL!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> The sauce traditionally is used on salads and as a dipping sauce for seafood... also on po-boys. But new age chefs have invented creative ways to use it in a lot of ways. I have even seen it in a puff pastry with boiled shrimp.


Po Boys is the thing that was on my mind when I mentioned sandwiches.  You've confirmed my assumptions as to what it might be used on,  Thanks.

I hadn't thought of it as a dipping sauce, but that makes good sense too.

Puff pastry is a bit out of my league but I'm all over the boiled shreemp.


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> I hadn't thought of it as a dipping sauce, but that makes good sense too.


The sauce served at Raising Cane's Chicken Fingers is loosely based on that very recipe of White Remoulade....


----------



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> You'd be amazed how many people ride all the way down the Mississippi river in kayaks. Takes at least 2 months...I guess it's become a 'thing' to do nowadays. First ones I ran across pulled up to the launch and I started a conversation. When they told me they Kayaked all the way down the River; I said, "Boy I'll bet your butts are SORE!!!"LOL!!!


That would be a fantastic adventure.  I have a Hobie Outback fishing kayak.  All i need is a month or two to try the trip.  10-4 on the sore butt.

I think that I would enjoy that trip more than the Appalachian trail, although that would be a nice adventure, too.  I'm a water boy by nature.  Many years sailboating, water skiing, sailboarding / windsurfing powerboat fishing and kayak fishing.

If I wound up with a terminal illness I'd like to load my boat up with fuel cans, head offshore and light her ablaze.


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2022)

That looks great good idea


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2022)

That looks real good Jack. Nice job

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 27, 2022)

Man that looks good.  Going to have to give it a try.


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2022)

Good looking bowl. I'd not pass it up!

Jim


----------



## one eyed jack (May 27, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> That looks great good idea


Thanks for checking in and your comment Piney  


gmc2003 said:


> That looks real good Jack. Nice job
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks for the compliment, and point, Chris.


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man that looks good.  Going to have to give it a try.


I am happy to recommend the sauce, Brian.  I'm going to try Kieth's other uses for it.

Thanks for the like.


JLeonard said:


> Good looking bowl. I'd not pass it up!
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim,  Thanks for you generous comment, and the like.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 27, 2022)

Looks delicious to me! With all this talk of po boys I can see them in my future.  Sadly no fresh shrimp except those right off the boat in the freezer section!

Ryan


----------



## one eyed jack (May 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious to me! With all this talk of po boys I can see them in my future.  Sadly no fresh shrimp except those right off the boat in the freezer section!
> 
> Ryan


Hey Ryan,
Thanks for your comment and the like.

I can see where the sauce would be perfect for shrimp.  I will definitely try it again, just as soon as the local guys here start catching shrimp.


----------



## Steve H (May 27, 2022)

What a unique. And delicious looking dish. I wouldn't have thought of this on pasta either. Saved for reference. I have a idea now!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 27, 2022)

Steve H said:


> What a unique. And delicious looking dish. I wouldn't have thought of this on pasta either. Saved for reference. I have a idea now!


Hi Steve,  Thanks for your comment and like.

Based on the uses for the sauce that Kieth posted, It sounds like it's more of a cold dish sauce, but I really liked it in the pasta.

Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 28, 2022)

OP, while you are correct about rice in cajun/creole cuisine there is also an Italian influence in S. Louisiana.  No doubt you've heard of Jambalaya but there is also a dish known as Pastalaya, so pasta is not foreign to the area.

If anything is cringe worthy I'd say it's the Krab, but then again, I can't justify the cost of the real stuff very often.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 28, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> OP, while you are correct about rice in cajun/creole cuisine there is also an Italian influence in S. Louisiana.  No doubt you've heard of Jambalaya but there is also a dish known as Pastalaya, so pasta is not foreign to the area.
> 
> If anything is cringe worthy I'd say it's the Krab, but then again, I can't justify the cost of the real stuff very often.


Hi Joe,

Thanks for your comments.  I wasn't aware of an Italian influence in Louisiana.  Learn something everyday.

After reading Kieth's list of "normal" uses for the sauce, I suspect that my greatest error may have been using it in a hot, or at least warm dish.  I have since used it as a dip with cool "dippers" and can see where it would shine with shrimp salad, or as a dressing on salad, or as a sandwich spread.  All that being said;  this dish turned out very good.  Good enough that I made it again yesterday.

I realize that my recipe would have benefited from real crab but I wasn't going to make a "first try" of an unknown recipe with expensive ingredients.  I would have rather used fresh shrimp but they aren't being caught, quite yet, here in eastern NC.

I will make the sauce again and use it on shrimp, once they come in.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 29, 2022)

I used the last of my remoulade sauce as a dip for some of the celery that I bought to make the sauce.

It was like a completely different sauce.  I will try it with other cold items but I like it more in this use than my pasta dish.


----------

